# Goodbye, sweet Maus



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We had to make the difficult decision to have our youngest cat, Maus, put to sleep this morning. He's been sick with fatty liver disease and although we thought he was improving (he was drinking and eating yogurt yesterday, of his own accord), he took a turn for the worse this morning.

We wrapped him up in the blanket I sewed last year, tucked his favorite toy inside, and drove to the emergency vet clinic across the bridge. He hadn't purred for me in the last couple of days, but he was touching me with his paw, giving me the silent meow and purred.

They took him in back to put the catheter in and then I went into the room to hold and cuddle him while the vet put him to sleep. DH couldn't bear to come in and watch him die, he was his little buddy. He would sit on the toilet and watch him shave each morning, and mew at him loudly if DH didn't feed him right away.

So I went in, cuddled him, held him, and petted him until it was done.

I will miss the little guy. I've had him since, literally, the minute he was born and he used to sleep with me when he was so small, I wouldn't get a wink of sleep because I was worried I would roll over and smush him. He used to crawl under the covers and curl up in my armpit, and would dig his way under if I didn't let him.

He will be very, very much missed.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry!!

RIP little Maus!!


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Maus sounds like he was a wonderful companion, full of lots of personality. You're fortunate to have known him. My condolences to you and your husband on your sad loss.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cherish the special memories you have of Maus.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Maus. What a great life you gave him! I hope Maus gets many mouses at the bridge.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh Chris I am so sorry about this. RIP sweet Maus


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so so sorry! RIP MAUS, you gave him a great life CHris,be happy knowing that he will always be watching over you. tell your dH that i send my condolences as well. im sure Maus will still be sitting watching him shave every morning.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Chris. It's never easy. All of us know how difficult it is, and how much it means. You have our sympathy.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I love cats too and am so sorry to hear about the loss of Maus. My sincere sympathies to your husband and you. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Maus' passing. He sounds like he was quite a character and that you have many wonderful memories of him. Take care. RIP sweet kitty Maus.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

You gave him a very loving goodbye and he let you know when he was ready to make that journey. I am very sorry for his loss, he was obviously (from your description) a very special boy.

RIP, Maus


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Big hugs to you and DH, Chris. What a lucky fella Maus was, so spoiled and well cared-for. You did the kindest thing for him, as you always have-- and he knew it. Rest sweet, dear Maus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of the passing of Maus, Chris. Obviously he loved you very much as you loved him. Cats seem to understand things we have no idea of. They say many of them have ESP and from the cats that have been in my life I wouldn't be surprised. It seems Maus understood enough to touch you with his paw and tell you that it was okay to let go.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope time will soon ease the hurt.

You did the best thing and had the heart to be with him as he fell asleep.

Anne


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your DH. All four of my puppers send kisses (giant slurpy, dripping-water-all-over-the-floors ones from India), especially JD (who loves kitties and doesn't understand why they don't love him back).

~Krisitn


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, you guys!

It has been really hard not having him around so far - I'm sure it'll get easier as time passes, but right now it's just so weird not seeing him perched on the toilet in the morning or meowing at me when he's hungry. He did a lot of things that were unique to him that our other two kitties don't do, and it's really odd not having him around.



















I feel bad that I don't have many photos of him. When he was little, I still used a film camera, so I didn't take very many pictures - most of those got destroyed when a former foster peed on my photo albums! Ugh. I don't know why I didn't take more pictures of him once I got nice cameras. *sigh*

This is the last one I took before he got really sick. I really like this one.







It's from shortly after we moved.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry...... I love all my kitties to pieces and I cannot imagine them leaving. 

Maus sounds like he was a pretty special guy.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Chris. It is the hardest thing to do but was the kindest for him...

RIP Maus.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Maus


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Chris,

I am so sorry to read that you lost your beloved Maus. Here's hoping that Maus finds plenty of catnip, tuna and friends at the Bridge. 

Lea


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chris,

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!








, Maus!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

So sorry about your loss








Maus


----------

